# leuc froglet wont eat fruit flies, whats wrong?



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

i have a 1 month otw leuc froglet and it completely ignores the fruit flies i put in. it doesn't even perk up. it only goes for ff maggots. what do i do???


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

If he's eating maggots, I'd let him continue to do that until he gets the hang of flies. Does he have springtails too?


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

i got a culture set up like 2 weeks ago, so there's some but not a whole lot.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Since he's only 1 mo OOW, he might be a little wary of the flies. I'd keep seeding his tank with springs, so he has something to munch on. The maggots should put weight on him. Maybe when he's grown a bit he'll be more ready for flies. 

What kind of flies are you feeding him?


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

flightless melos


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

As the melanogaster culture ages, the flies will get smaller. Maybe he'll take some of those.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

i honestly have no idea how old the culture is. i bought it producing so should i try some after the production seems to have almost stopped?


----------



## brinkerh420 (Oct 2, 2011)

Wait till you see lost of brown residue on the inside of the container (happens with mine, or look for mites) or the media at the bottom looks more brown (and more gross). This usually signifies an older culture.

Hope this helps,

Will


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'd offer him some flies (not a lot), and put a piece of banana in his tank so the flies congregate on that and don't crawl all over him. The flies will also lay in the banana so you'll have your own little maggot factory in the tank. Keep offering him maggots if he's not eating flies, and, make sure his tank has some springs in it for snacking.

Do you have supplements for the flies?


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

It's funny, my new leuc's seemed to very much prefer springtails and mites to flies. They would spit out any fly and wipe their tongues on the substrate. After a couple weeks, the in-tank springtail population has dwindled, and they're starting to take flies again. 

I always kept flies in the tank with some banana to be sure, and the frogs have continued growing.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Post a pic of your cultures and ur tank and any other thing you have. Pictures speak a thousand words. And will help us help you.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

i have supplements. repashy calcium plus, rep-cal, and herptivite

IMG_1629.jpg picture by goof901 - Photobucket

sorry i couldn't get the pick to show up right away. anyways, that's a 25 oz glad plastic container


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Maybe move him into a larger container so there is more air space between the moss and the top. Maybe a shoebox sized one? 

I don't really know if it matters but that's what I would do.

eta: after thinking about it more, i think the size of the container may be making it difficult for him to hunt the flies. They'd be right on top of him. Also, I don't think you want to put a piece of banana in there with him. Do you have a regular tank set up for him? I've kept small froglets in the shoebox sized containers from Dollar Tree for short periods.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

i have a 6 qt sterilite container and a 190oz plastic container. should i move him/her into there? also, how many maggots should i feed without overfeeding?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'd do the sterilite container with just a thin layer of moss in the bottom with leaf litter. I'd leave part of the bottom of the container bare, with no moss, a small piece of banana, and feed the flies there. That way the flies are easy for him to find and they will stay there when he retreats to the mossy area.

At his young age, I wouldn't worry about over feeding except to the extent that there is too much stuff in there that he hasn't eaten and it's bothering him.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

frogface said:


> Maybe move him into a larger container so there is more air space between the moss and the top. Maybe a shoebox sized one?
> 
> I don't really know if it matters but that's what I would do.
> 
> eta: after thinking about it more, i think the size of the container may be making it difficult for him to hunt the flies. They'd be right on top of him. Also, I don't think you want to put a piece of banana in there with him. Do you have a regular tank set up for him? I've kept small froglets in the shoebox sized containers from Dollar Tree for short periods.


Put a piece of fruit in there if your gonna keep him in there. That will congregate flies keeping them off the frog. Poke a hole for air space. I personally like kris said bigger container. But keep the same set up.

Just do that and leave the frog alone, there is so much bad advice from people that never raised a froglet in their life.

Not saying anything about anybody. Just quoted about the banana kris.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

frogmanroth said:


> Not saying anything about anybody. Just quoted about the banana kris.


Hah! You just saved yourself from a nasty-gram by about 5 seconds, lol.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

A nasty gram!!!!!no problem there kris There are just a few people that could send me a nasty gram that I would take to heart!!!! I musta been thinking of another post when I posted that.

A bait station is the way to go for new frogs or froglets! !!!

I have raised lets say 300-500 froglets a year for the last 5 years. Idk what I am talking about!

And let's say have successfully bred and raised 85 types of darts in the last 7 years!!!!!!! Some I wished I never got rid of for sure!!!!!!! A few types I ve had for years And haven't yet to breed. But none the less.

Not to tute my horn or anything.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Well I'm a self-proclaimed noob with almost 2 whole years under my belt. 

I agree with bait stations. However, I was concerned about having decomposing fruit in the tiny container due to possible CO2 issues and a suffocating froglet. Not to mention that it would get all ooky in there.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

If he pokes a hole no co2. And if he seeded with springs and flies well there wouldn't be any ooky stuff.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

i put some flies in this morning, and none of them got eaten. so i guess i'm stuck with springs and maggots for a while


----------

